

HTML5 terminal/SSH client goes 1.0 with Quake-style demo (press ESC on any page) - riskable
http://liftoffsoftware.com/

======
riskable
Full disclosure: I'm the man behind Gate One and Liftoff Software. I'll be
watching this thread to answer anyone's questions.

------
exiled
your logo looks very similar to my friends record label -
<http://www.velocityrecords.com/>

~~~
riskable
Hah, interesting. Fortunately we serve different markets so there shouldn't be
any conflict there.

For reference, to make the Liftoff Software logo I just used the Unicode
airplane symbol, skewed it a bit, then drew that curved tail on the end of it.
It was meant to look like a bit of clip art I remember from ages ago that was
for an imaginary travel company.

Once I had the figure drawn I tilted it slightly so it would look a bit like a
smiling Pac Man. It took me about an hour and I think it turned out alright.
The primary motivating factor for the design was to make something that was
easy to scale down into a favicon.

~~~
exiled
Yeah I'm sure its all good. I just thought it was funny. I love your product
though. Such a great idea. Planning for favicon is always good too :)

